# Trailer Loading Problems



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh that is tough because you really do not know the horse. My first thought was, my horse, I will get him to load my way. I would not want to make things any more unpleasant than needed. Being a rescue I would think he already has had it hard. No need to add to that. But he does need to do what you want, and that is load!!!

Oh and congrats on your first horse!! Anddddddddddddddd, what did you do???


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't normally allow anyone to "help" me get my horse loaded. I find it causes more trouble and takes longer than if I just work at it in my own way. I walk the horse up to the trailer, let them sniff and then walk away. I do that quite a few times until they get a little more curious. Then I'll ask them to step into the trailer or onto the ramp with only the front feet, stand for just a second and back out or off. Repeat several more times. Then add another step, repeat, repeat, repeat. 

Depending on the nervousness of the horse it can take from minutes to hours to days. It just takes what it takes the first few times. I've found if I will work with them at their pace on this, then when I need them to load without an issue, they usually will.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I don't normally allow anyone to "help" me get my horse loaded. I find it causes more trouble and takes longer than if I just work at it in my own way. I walk the horse up to the trailer, let them sniff and then walk away. I do that quite a few times until they get a little more curious. Then I'll ask them to step into the trailer or onto the ramp with only the front feet, stand for just a second and back out or off. Repeat several more times. Then add another step, repeat, repeat, repeat.
> 
> Depending on the nervousness of the horse it can take from minutes to hours to days. It just takes what it takes the first few times. I've found if I will work with them at their pace on this, then when I need them to load without an issue, they usually will.


Yep I have methods to loading I'm just frustrated and ranting and wondering what you would have said/done if someone did that to your horse and you didn't want them to...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

MooseDragon said:


> Yep I have methods to loading I'm just frustrated and ranting and wondering what you would have said/done if someone did that to your horse and you didn't want them to...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I'd have said something to them immediately - not waited until it got "to the point" where you yelled at them to stop.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

MooseDragon said:


> Yep I have methods to loading I'm just frustrated and ranting and wondering what you would have said/done if someone did that to your horse and you didn't want them to...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd have told them, "Thanks I can handle this.", when they first came up and I wouldn't have let them go any further. I've gone that route one time, horse ended up with rope burns because they thought the butt rope method would work. In fact the next day, when I went back alone it took me 5 mins to load him up and get out of there. Ever since then I put up my hand and say, "Thanks, I prefer to work alone." if they don't go away when I first tell them no.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> Oh that is tough because you really do not know the horse. My first thought was, my horse, I will get him to load my way. I would not want to make things any more unpleasant than needed. Being a rescue I would think he already has had it hard. No need to add to that. But he does need to do what you want, and that is load!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and congrats on your first horse!! Anddddddddddddddd, what did you do???


Thanks! An yes, that was why I let it go on for a while... I didn't know him very well. They were the ones that knew him in that situation. Otherwise I would have rejected help in the first place. But in the end, right after I told the guy to stop he hopped in. He is a great horse while in te trailer! He stood quietly the entire 2 1/2 hours back home... Didn't even get antsy at the gas station! And he also settled in well while at home, so I'm very happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

MooseDragon said:


> Thanks! An yes, that was why I let it go on for a while... I didn't know him very well. They were the ones that knew him in that situation. Otherwise I would have rejected help in the first place. But in the end, right after I told the guy to stop he hopped in. He is a great horse while in te trailer! He stood quietly the entire 2 1/2 hours back home... Didn't even get antsy at the gas station! And he also settled in well while at home, so I'm very happy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL, that's why I let the old cowboys help with the one horse, many years ago. When he ended up with that ugly rope burn that I thought would probably scar is when I drew the line and decided to start believing in my own horsemanship.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I will NEVER let anyone "help" load a horse for me. Had a few bad experiences in the past, and for the most part, people are just idiots and want to try to force the horse to load. I'm sorry, but you aren't going to force a 1,000+ pound animal to do anything. 

Especially if I had just bought the horse, in a situation like this, I would not have let them whip him. It is now MY horse and I am going to have to deal with his trailer loading for life. Therefore I don't want any more screw-ups that I'm going to have to fix later.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

beau159 said:


> I will NEVER let anyone "help" load a horse for me. Had a few bad experiences in the past, and for the most part, people are just idiots and want to try to force the horse to load. I'm sorry, but you aren't going to force a 1,000+ pound animal to do anything.
> 
> Especially if I had just bought the horse, in a situation like this, I would not have let them whip him. It is now MY horse and I am going to have to deal with his trailer loading for life. Therefore I don't want any more screw-ups that I'm going to have to fix later.


Yep I was thinking that the entire time... I guess this will have been my bad experience and I will learn from it and never let anyone load my horse again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Glad it all worked out. My mare was in a trailer accident before I got her, so there was a lot of work to be done there. Now, if she balks, I back her up, get firm & make her do a few circles, then she gets in. Took a long time to figure that one out. I tried the whole 'nice n quiet' thing, and it worked at first, but then she figured out we could do that forever. Now she just gets in, and just occasionally needs the visual aid of somebody standing behind her (doing nothing, except maybe holding an arm out) or, like I said, we do a few little circles.

It's great that now you get the chance to work out any trailer issues, and you'll get to know the horse & if he needs the quiet approach each time, or if a little stern talking to get the point of "get in" accross 

Congrats!


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

I posted this in another thread with the same problem:


Lot's of ideas and different ways to load a horse. Days of feeding in the trailer and moving the grain in a little more each day. He quickly learned that he could rush in, get a mouthful and back out before I could hook him up and being that I'm in an awkward position, no way could I hold him. My problem with him, and my other two horses, was that they would back out. SOOO.... 

I used a longer lead and fed my end through my center divider at the lower point in the front. Lower since the horse would rear some and hit his head and found that the head tie down hook was to high. I then kinda wrapped the lead under the divider that gave me enough leverage that the horse could not back out. Horse relaxes and I take in more line until the horse is in and now easy to hook up. After a few times doing this, my horses know that they can not back out and it takes me less then 30 seconds to load them. And they know that hay and grain are waiting for them.


Good Luck


----------



## PDGx (Mar 24, 2013)

Last year when starting out a 3 yo filly, the first couple of days into the trailer were quite uneventful when transporting to the training location. But on the 4th or 5th day the brakes came on at the ramp. I worked for 15 minutes or so before sending a message to the trainer I was having loading problems. He eventually came down and did some loading training. First he cinched the halter as tight as possible to locate it right behind the ears. Using a long lead rope he had me at the top of the ramp with the rope around my butt and applying steady pressure on the rope. He then used a second lead rope - soft cotton - and spun it behind her occasionally making contact with her rear. Just as soon as she made any forward motion, we would stop for a few seconds and let her rest, then do it again. Surprisingly she went in after about 4-5 rounds. Since then just cinching the halter tight and applying steady pressure - backing off as soon as she advanced - worked well. On stubborn days, all I would have to do is take the free end of the lead and spin it onto her back while standing at her head, and she was ready to go !
Since then I've used that on my gelding with the same results. Cinching the halter seems to be the trick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha I think we have misunderstood the purpose for this post... Oh well.  I was just wondering if you guys allow others to "help" you with your horse with anything really. I took him home and loaded him the next day in 5 minutes with no issues at all. I was just wondering what you guys would have done in the situation. I now know that I should have just asked to do it myself. But I guess we live and learn, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

MooseDragon said:


> Haha I think we have misunderstood the purpose for this post... Oh well.  I was just wondering if you guys allow others to "help" you with your horse with anything really. I took him home and loaded him the next day in 5 minutes with no issues at all. I was just wondering what you guys would have done in the situation. I now know that I should have just asked to do it myself. But I guess we live and learn, right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I found that with help, too many things going on and became more difficult. So when I load I ask others to stand away. It takes me 30 seconds per horse doing it myself.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

Other ideas and some photos in this thread here in Horse Forums.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/trailer-loading-help-185122/page3/


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*loading an unwilling horse.*

ok this will help you to load your horse go about it in a calm mannor as the horse will fight even moor being wiped ect.
ok have you 2 lunge lines.
right your looking at the back in to your trailer and the ramp is down.
atach a lungline to each side of the trailer were the ramp goes up and bring your horse foward towards the ramp.
with 2 helpers one holding a lunge line each will cross them behind the horse and dont for get your self have a titbit to feed the horse as much as it bugs you about your horse playing up keep calm.
coax your horse forward and as he moves forward as the lunge lines cross his quaters as he walks foeward you restrict his options so he has to go inside.
be calm and talk to your horse and feed your horse have an apple as a titbit cut in to quaters.
your horse should load with no issues at all.
once your horse is inside feed him as an reward.
mine play up the same so i use that option but when tammy was alive they both went up togeather with no issues what so ever but he has lost his partner so i coax him that way.
let us know how you get on and keep us in the loop.
thanks.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Sometimes I ask for help (usually just stand (back) behind the horse & hold an arm out) but it makes me really upset when people start helping without being asked, or when they tell you "you're doing it wrong!" Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

